# Looking for someone to print t-shirts for me



## SamUSA (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi all,

I m looking for some t-shirts that i m gonna give away as a gift. i m looking a store that is really affordable.) i m looking forward to listen any recommendation. 

Did anyone try 6dolartshirts.com or cottonage.com ? they have good prices but i m not sure about the quality???


----------



## wrkalot (Mar 2, 2011)

There are dozens and dozens of places to find cheap shirts but you need to keep in mind that you get what you pay for. Finding top quality at super cheap prices is going to be a bit of a challenge, IMO.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------

